# Netflix Enola Holmes



## ctg (Aug 26, 2020)

> While searching for her missing mother, intrepid teen Enola Holmes uses her sleuthing skills to outsmart big brother Sherlock and help a runaway lord.


----------



## ctg (Aug 26, 2020)

I was positively shocked by the quality of this YA production, when I saw the trailer. 






The quality is superb and the trailer caught my from first actual second. I like the energy and flair she's bringing to this well worn out storyline. We all knew that Holmes had a family, but we never the extend of it, because he was so reluctant on that front. Funny thing is that the rebellious streak is in Holmes blood and she's showing that girls too can do whatever they like, despite society norms and rules. 

It's kind of funny to see rebellious, sassy YA that's not going through a major angst, but rather one who wants to explore the world and her own limits. And the boy isn't also at the front and centre. It's more like an adventure of a very smart girl.

I'd love to classify this is a steampunk, but unfortunately I cannot see any evidence of it.


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 5, 2020)

It looks like fun.


----------



## ctg (Sep 23, 2020)

I was wrong. It is not a series, but a two hour long TV movie that I could assume were heading for theatres, and not in the small screen. Everything speaks about quality and it is not just a dress drama either. Enola being born in the Holmes family, she has a lot to approve. Thankfully she has been blessed with Sherlock wits and Mycroft's stubbornness. 

Although it is a 'coming of age' story, the whole coming-part was forced to the poor girl. Before it, no boys, no school, no outside world. Nothing but mum, housekeeper and the Holmes mansion straight in middle of the steam age and the British Imperium height during Victoria's era. In other words a sexy time for an adventure, because that is what you get with Enola Holmes.

Funny thing is, you could have assumed that this is a BBC production or at least Disney would have invested in it, while it's nothing like the usual stuff you'll get in the Netflix. So, I tip my hat to the production company, because they made a right move with this. But... I so wish they would have turned this into a six part mini-series rather than a movie.

Why? 

Well, the pacing in this story is good and in places, somewhat frantic, I for one would have appreciated the extended scenes. Getting to know more rather than filling the holes on my own. I get that the prop departments budget would have to be enormous, because of the era settings, but honestly in England it's not a problem.

The settings are mostly there, unchanged and still valid. Rest is costumes and timing. You don't even have to worry about the actors, because they are all brilliant and most of them are classically trained. And top of it, they can all speak Queen's English. 

The thing is we all know very well that there is no outwitting Mr Holmes. And Enola does it anyway. She shows that she's brilliant and she can keep Sherlock way behind her, while she searches her lost mother.

Where did she go? Who know, the only answer I have for is Holmes'. They all do it. There is no stopping on Holmes tradition on being awkwardly weird. It's kind of expected and I wouldn't be honestly surprised, if you'd look into Holmes family history you could find many references to rebels, inventors and adventurers. Who knows maybe one of their ancestors were a pirate?

They would never admit it. Mycroft the least. But you look at Enola and suddenly it's all so obvious. Why the family would be any different, when Sherlock isn't the only anomaly. Enola, herself, is more than capable of challenging the Detective. In fact, I quite love that she's giving him run for the money and then some and that is why I wish they would have been a mini-series. 

One of the characters utter to her, "If you want to be in London, be in London, but don't do it for someone else, do it for you." Wise words, but it's sad that the narrative isn't extended, as the information arrives constantly and often through Enola voicing the narrative. So, telling instead of showing. The holes appear and the audience has to sigh on lost value.

But, if you look at this from film perspective, it's all put together very nicely. I would give it 8 out of 10 with two reducted for it not being a mini-series.

What did you think?


----------



## Boneman (Sep 23, 2020)

Looking at it tonight!


----------



## The Ace (Sep 23, 2020)

Lucky it was a Shotgun.


----------



## Ian Fortytwo (Sep 23, 2020)

It looks good in the trailer, but apparently there is something controversial about from Sherlock Holmes purists, that say there wasn't a sister.


----------



## ctg (Sep 23, 2020)

Ian Fortytwo said:


> apparently there is something controversial about from Sherlock Holmes purists, that say there wasn't a sister.



Sure, but I wouldn't be wearing that hat, while watching this.


----------



## REBerg (Sep 23, 2020)

Perfect timing.
I just watched the possibly last of the _Sherlock _episodes, which centered on an overachieving sister, Eurus.
The game is afoot!


----------



## Boneman (Sep 24, 2020)

Pretty good! Very atmospheric, some great acting. I found the asides to the camera a bit annoying, though they got less as the action hotted up.  Will there be more? Sharpe used to be two hours (adverts included...) and I'd certainly watch more. Can't believe someone so adept at martial arts can't ride a bicycle...


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Sep 24, 2020)

I was disappointed.  The costumes, sets and locations were all attractive.  The acting was fine.  But I thought the plot was full of holes and there was just a lot of stupid, unnecessary mistakes regarding the period in which it was set.

Like Boneman, I found the asides to the camera annoying.  I felt like they were trying _too_ hard to be clever, and thereby missing the mark.


----------



## ctg (Sep 24, 2020)

Den of Geek critic agrees on same things, plot holes and the lack of space for the characters to really live. 



> It takes the movie a noticeably long time to build to the interesting notion that a world-changing mystery is rooted in a seemingly mundane case. The movie zigzags so much between its two branching plots that by the time it sets up for its big showdown, viewers might feel a little out of step and not fully appreciate the payoff. That’s partly why even though Enola has her very own *Captain Marvel* “fall three times, get up four” moment, it lacks the emotional punch of Carol Danvers’ win over the patriarchy.
> 
> Like a sloppy cypher, *Enola Holmes* crams a few too many elements into one narrative, jumbling it in parts and lessening its overall effectiveness. But if this is just the first installment, then it is a promising beginning. There will always be a need for stories that carve out spaces in history for people other than white men, and a plucky girl detective who knows her way around a corset _and_ a cryptograph is herself a much-needed role model.











						Enola Holmes Review: Millie Bobby Brown's Revolution Lacks Revelation | Den of Geek
					

Netflix and Millie Bobby Brown’s spunky girl detective tweaks Sir Arthur Conan Doyle’s canon in Enola Holmes, a charming if overstuffed origin story.




					www.denofgeek.com


----------



## REBerg (Sep 24, 2020)

Watchable, although I agree with the objections to breaking the fourth wall.
That's what kept me from getting into _Modern Family_. Being addressed directly is only slightly less illusion-destructive than having an entire cast suddenly perform a perfectly choreographed song and dance routine. Works better on stage than on screen.
This certainly has series potential. I'll recommend it to my grandson, who is a big _Stranger Things_ fan.


----------



## Droflet (Sep 24, 2020)

What a waste of a lot of talent. Under impressed.


----------



## ctg (Sep 28, 2020)

So, with the success of it being UK's number one for a little while now, there might be a possibility that this will turn to a series ... of movies. Exciting.



> Author Nancy Springer published six Enola Holmes mysteries between 2006-2010, starting with this story, The Case of the Missing Marquess. That means, if Netflix, Millie Bobby Brown and the fans are up for it, there are several possible opportunities for a sequel adaptation. The next book in the series is titled The Case of the Left-Handed Lady and involves the disappearance of the aristocratic Lady Cecily Alistair…











						Enola Holmes Ending Explained: Eudoria, the Reform Act and What’s Next for Enola? | Den of Geek
					

Major spoilers ahead as we pick through the plot of of Netflix’s Enola Holmes, starring Millie Bobby Brown




					www.denofgeek.com


----------

